# Full Spectrum Lights



## Crazy Horse (Dec 5, 2006)

If I get a full spectrum cfl light, I should't have to worry about getting warm,cool lights also do I. I am going to use a 200 watt full spectrum cfl with 6400k.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 5, 2006)

It's for veg stage


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 8, 2006)

If you are going to use CFL than get 2700k soft(warm) white as it has more orange and red in its spectrum.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 10, 2006)

I have two 45 w cfl's with 2700k, should I throw them in with the 200 watter as well?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes I would throw them in with the 200w becase the more the merrier but just wath for heat build up :bong:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 12, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Yes I would throw them in with the 200w becase the more the merrier but just wath for heat build up :bong:


----------



## lefty (Dec 14, 2006)

check out the full spect ott-lite at home depot 40 watts . 9$ a tube.


----------

